# Show Off Your Canines!



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

This is a thread where you can post pictures of your pooch so everyone can "ooh" and "aah" over him or her! Feel free to also include your dog's age, breed, duties they have around the farm, or anything else worth mentioning!

Here's our farm dog!

Meet Ollie! Ollie is a 1 1/2 year old Aussieollie (Australian Shepherd/Border Collie mix). Ollie loves swimming, playing fetch, and making sure "his" goats stay in line and in their pen. Ollie also helps out by keeping pest like raccoons, mice, and opossums away!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Dillon (rat terrier) grumpy old dog lol
Maggie (weenie poo) sweet couch buddy
Penelope (great Dane) gental giant who loves to smile 
Peggie Sue (best ever farm dog, boxer/hound) if I could ever find another like her, will be a blessing. Super sweet and amazing with the animals. 
Timothy (great Dane, Penelopes brother) protector of the farm...really..don't approach the fence 😉
Heidee (need to find her pic. Rat terrier, quiet, little angel)


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

What a good looking bunch of dogs of you have @happybleats!! They are all beautiful and sound like really great dogs. 🥰


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Well we have a border collie Aussie but I dont have any pics lol....he is 5 years old? He has two names. Pluto and George lol.. He is a merl. We also have 8 pther dogs lol..


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

happybleats said:


> Dillon (rat terrier) grumpy old dog lol
> Maggie (weenie poo) sweet couch buddy
> Penelope (great Dane) gental giant who loves to smile
> Peggie Sue (best ever farm dog, boxer/hound) if I could ever find another like her, will be a blessing. Super sweet and amazing with the animals.
> ...


I love great danes!! I want one but just am not ready yet....love your dogs! So cuteeee!!!!


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Well we have eight… 
Booger is a red Doberman. He is the farm protector and keeps predators (including people) scared away. But he may look terrifying, he’s actually a big baby lol.















Then there’s 3 Chihuahuas: Lucy (mom’s dog), Chopper (dad’s dog), and Bella is my little bestie. Lucy:








Chopper (he’s 15 btw) I don’t have any pics of him right now. 
Bella:








Then there is the newest addition, Ms. Tuli. She is a shichi (chihuahua/shihzu mix):








The other three are strictly outside. Tootsie (pug), Elly May (corgi), and Peachy (Aussie mix). Elly May:








Tootsie:








Peachy:








Ok that’s it. I’m done… lol.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Merlin my border collie Queensland. He is my herding dog and my protector. He sticks to me like glue and if anyone shows up unannounced he makes sure they don’t get to the house








Lily my old pound puppy. She THINKS she is a cheer leader for the herding dogs, to bark all the time and she loves to go hunting.








Phil is a boxer Queensland’s border collie. The most expensive mutt ever! I bottle fed him and his siblings which was expensive but we are now sitting at about $4,000 in vet bills lol his job is to make me happy, and stop stressing me out lol








And Wendy his sister. Her job is to stay with my daughter and keep her safe.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Everyone has such beautiful dogs (and a lot of them too)!! 😍 I'm now realizing that we "need" a few more...😅


----------



## Goats2Greedy (Jun 2, 2021)

I only have two, the oldest is 12 and is a mix his name is snoopy I don't have a picture of him, he is the family dog then the other is Duke he is my great pyrenees his job is to protect are animals.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All are beautiful.


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

I've got 3 working dogs. The puppy is a recent addition and doesn't know she's a working dog yet lol. She's a cairn terrier (like Toto) and her job is going to be to help with the rodent population, just like her breed was originally used for back in Scotland. The Pyrenees, Tova and Troika, live with my does and kids as guardians. Although I love a good companion dog, I love the idea of putting dogs to work doing what they've been bred to do for hundreds of years.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

This is Taz. An oldBoston Terrier
Her job is to babysit Bottle babies This is Tink








This is Loki....hes a Boston Terrier..his job is to keep Tink.busy and out of trouble.









This is Savaski..Anatolian Shepherd..he lives with the does.










This is Maleek..she is an Anatolian shepherd...she guards the bucks, the pasture and all my fences. ( shes mean)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

I love all these puppers! Such great pics. 

Here’s mine. 
The little dude on the big bed is Buddy. He’s 17 (almost 18) years old. His job is to bump into things and fall over and wait for help to arrive. (The big dog on the little bed is often the help that arrives). 










Now for the big dude who was on the little bed above. That’s Benji. Hands down the best farm dog ever. He lets the turkeys eat out of his mouth and naps on the outdoor beds with the goats. No dog, person, or squirrel goes by without him barking. The goats love him and listen to him and will run to him if they get spooked. He’s a mix (Mastiff/Dane/Weimaraner/Boxer). He’s just about to turn 2. And he’s a bundle of boundless energy and love. 










And for our newest addition (just a few days ago), a six month old Great Pyrenees/Komondor LGD, Archer. He’s super sweet, listens well, and loves to nap. He’s an outdoor dog (sleeps in the barn), and will someday hopefully be a 24/7 goat/poultry protector.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

This is Fynn and his recently acquired shelter pup friend Scrap about 3 1/2 years ago. These two are quite the inseparable pair. Scrap is 4 (four) years old today. They grow up so fast.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awww so cute! Glad they are good buds! Love that pic!🥰


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

I have 3! Eleanor aka Ella, Ellie, or Ella may is an almost 9 year old Brittany. We have had her since she was 7 weeks old. She has taken the role of chicken chaser/herder upon herself even though it was not a job I asked her to do lol.
Drooling over a squirrel in this pic.








Maizy (liver and white) is a 4 year old Brittany who came to us from our cousin after having several owners previously. She smiles when she’s nervous or excited and it is the funniest thing. She is a good goat herder (also not a job we needed her to do haha) which we found out is possibly in her blood as her parents were supposedly from a sheep farm. She also loves all the babies on the farm and tries to mother them from chicks to baby goats. She accidentally got out and had puppies before we could get her spayed and we ended up keeping one.

Lola (black and white) is her kid. We presume she is a Brittany lab mix. Aka brittador or labany as we have made up. She is obsessed with playing soccer.








All act like guard dogs which is unusual for Brittanies. All also are professional lizard hunters. Our family is used to having male German Shepherds which we will have again one day, but it is a fun adventure learning to have these little energetic Brittany girls that we have fallen in love with.


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

NigerianNewbie said:


> This is Fynn and his recently acquired shelter pup friend Scrap about 3 1/2 years ago. These two are quite the inseparable pair. Scrap is 4 (four) years old today. They grow up so fast.
> View attachment 215059


What a cute pair! And it's my dog's birthday today too! 🥰


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Thank you @Calistar and Happy Birthday to your lovely dog as well.


----------



## J Angel Acres (Oct 8, 2021)

Our goofy BFG name is Tank. He is sweet boy and is our front door step hog. He spends his days and nights alway on our step with his bones. He is very sweet but love protecting him home. Tank is a 3 year old St. Bernard/ Golden Retriever/ German Shepherd mix. He will be getting a new friend in the spring hopefully.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All beautiful dogs. 😀😉


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Awww so cute! Glad they are good buds! Love that pic!🥰


Thank you, and yep, they are a team. And seem to know the individual strengths of each other and don't mind sharing the lead when necessary. Fynn is a black brindle boxer and is a 6 (six) years old now. Scrap is a terrier and dachshund mix, just turned 4 (four) years old. Between them combined, they provide the aptitudes for several of the classes of dog's, the interaction and diversity is awesome.

This is the day Scrap, age 12 weeks then, had recovered enough from his neutering to be allowed a play date. They have been bonded at the hip since then. It's a little blurry, they were moving at lightning speed. Look closely and you can see Fynn (60 lbs) holding Scrap (12 lbs) in his dog arms while being chewed on his jowls by that little dust mop looking, spit fire of a pup. 💕


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Such a sweet pic!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

FINALLY. Here is Pluto. Our border collie Aussie. Its took awhile but here he is lol. @Dandy Hill Farm this is a pic from before we had him a big pen, and he was on a long leash.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> FINALLY. Here is Pluto. Our border collie Aussie. Its took awhile but here he is lol. @Dandy Hill Farm this is a pic from before we had him a big pen, and he was on a long leash.
> View attachment 216826
> View attachment 216827


This pic was tooken a few years ago..


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Handsome boy!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Handsome boy!


Thank you!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

He is cute.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

This is our LGD, Millie. She’s about 8 years old now. She’s the best goat dog we’ve ever had. She loves her goats and makes sure they stick together when out in the woods.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)




----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

And this is my little cuddle bug, Brewster. He’s 6 years old now. He loves sleeping with me so he knows if I say “Go get in your house.” that’s means get in his bed and if I say “Let’s go to bed!” He runs to my room.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Aww Brewster and Millie are so cute! What breed is Millie?


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

MellonFriend said:


> Aww Brewster and Millie are so cute! What breed is Millie?


She is part Aussie, part Pyrenees.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

💗💖💓 I have a Boston Terrier too, and an old Frenchie. Love them both.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, cute doggies.


----------

